# Babies photos



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Baby 小千禔 |7M by Kenji Wang, on Flickr


Baby 小千禔 |7M by Kenji Wang, on Flickr


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

New Delhi.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

New Delhi. Photographed from the rickshaw.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

holy moly, don't think I'd carry my baby this way. What happen if there is a car accident.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

holding my baby niece.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Guangzhou in the market.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

This baby is so cute!


Mita by ryklin, on Flickr


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thank you for the cutest baby pics guys. :cheers:


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Linguine said:


> thank you for the cutest baby pics guys. :cheers:


I love photography and I have a lot of pictures.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Aren't they beautiful?


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

Great thread with amazing and lovely photos ..


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

how many kids do you have, ardues?


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Yellow Fever said:


> how many kids do you have, ardues?


Two of them, but there may be a third. I have many nephews.


----------

